# Canned Bean an Weanies



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be the recipe an another way ta use cheap hotdogs:

10 pints
3 packs a cheap weanies, chunked
45 oz Pinto beans drained, devided up fer each pint
45 oz Red beans drained, devided up fer each pint
short 1/4 cup BBQ sauce (I like open pit) fer each pint
short 1/4 cup katchup (cheap) fer each pint
1 Tbl brown sugar fer each pint
Water ta fill to head space

Lid em, can em fer 90 min at 10 lbs a pressure.

I'll post some pics tammmarraw, there cannin right now an when they be done time fer this old coot ta hit the sheets!

These I'll be tastey when needed!

Here they be:


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Dood.....I HATE beekie weenies...but you are brilliant.....I am gonna do some of these cuz.....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Another fab recipe! I'll have to try this when hot dogs go on sale.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be the recipe an another way ta use cheap hotdogs:
> 
> 10 pints
> 3 packs a cheap weanies, chunked
> ...


Awesome! I grew up with Beanie Wienies some saltine crackers and a bottle of Tobasco. Many o' night that was my supper. Good eatin'! On another note......A couple pints, some good friends, a jar of 'shine, and you could recreate the campfire scene from Blazing Saddles!! :laugh:


----------

